# How Far Will Wife Go



## Dave1960 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ok so I've been bugging her for years to be more sexy and provocative and got nothing but push back and chastisement. Suddenly she's ok with it. Allowed the delivery guy to see her in an open robe, briefly. Now willing to consider other exhibitionist type things, after years of saying no way . This is a shy and modest women who is the sweetest and harmless person I know.
Wondering if getting older has made her more willing to experiment.
Just wondering what the limit is of what she'll try?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Dave1960 said:


> Ok so I've been bugging her for years to be more sexy and provocative and got nothing but push back and chastisement. Suddenly she's ok with it. Allowed the delivery guy to see her in an open robe, briefly. Now willing to consider other exhibitionist type things, after years of saying no way . This is a shy and modest women who is the sweetest and harmless person I know.
> Wondering if getting older has made her more willing to experiment.
> Just wondering what the limit is of what she'll try?


I don't know - but let me guess. I bet you know of a Web site that will be happy to take my visa number to find out? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

You must be kidding. You like your wife flashing strange men. Good luck.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Pandoras box!

Good luck with that!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I fear, no, I suspect..
What you are seeing is not the beginning.
More so, likely is the midpoint. In her viewpoint, in her 'development'.

Your meddling, your pushing for her sexual expressiveness has paid off.
She is open for business. Business of the carnal kind.

She did not lose her shyness overnight. She lost it months, maybe a year ago.
She lost it, this inhibition, a day at a time. An incident at a time.

Hopefully, not an affair at a time.

A once shy, once proper, once demure, loyal wife does not flash strangers.
Not without practice. Not without confidence.
Not without fear. 
Not without fear of reprisals, from you, her husband.

She fears you not.
Good job, Pavlov.

She would not do this:
Not without confidently jumping through that ring of fire.
More than once.

She may be a late bloomer, a once lady, now an attention seeking Vamp. 
Seeking, first the eyes, then the words, then the hands of strangers.

She is progressing under your tutelage, 
Before your eyes.

Fear the dark, places that she will be in your absence.
In places, not before your eyes.
Places, a husband would never wish visited.

This one, your wife will soon go beyond flashing, opening her robe.
She will go beyond, opening her flower. Letting in the busy bees.
Letting in the rush, letting in the marital assassins, through the back door. 

This bloom, this wife is ready to flower, ready to open her petals, in the morn, at first light.
At night, under the moonlight.
She has made light of your marriage.


The Red Queen-


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dave1960 said:


> Ok so I've been bugging her for years to be more sexy and provocative and got nothing but push back and chastisement. Suddenly she's ok with it. Allowed the delivery guy to see her in an open robe, briefly. Now willing to consider other exhibitionist type things, after years of saying no way . This is a shy and modest women who is the sweetest and harmless person I know.
> Wondering if getting older has made her more willing to experiment.
> Just wondering what the limit is of what she'll try?



Have you and your wife discuss boundaries?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

How far do you want her to take it? 

Do you even know? 

You may think you know how you'll take it when she keeps "growing," but you probably don't. 

More importantly, this is a potentially dangerous path... the kind of path that has two most likely forks;
in one fork, she "grows" beyond your comfort zone and leaves you behind sexually (and emotionally by extension)
in the other fork she grows resentful of you pushing her, and leaves you behind emotionally (and sexually by extension)

The fork you seek is very rarely found. You are wandering into a sexual wilderness, most likely badly unprepared.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

I've been fighting my wife to give me more blowjobs, now she is... Where will it end, What should I do? Please Help!


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Cletus said:


> I don't know - but let me guess. I bet you know of a Web site that will be happy to take my visa number to find out?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Bwhahahaha!!!! Spam-tastic! :rofl:


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Dave1960 said:


> Ok so I've been bugging her for years to be more sexy and provocative and got nothing but push back and chastisement. Suddenly she's ok with it. Allowed the delivery guy to see her in an open robe, briefly. Now willing to consider other exhibitionist type things, after years of saying no way . This is a shy and modest women who is the sweetest and harmless person I know.
> Wondering if getting older has made her more willing to experiment.
> Just wondering what the limit is of what she'll try?


Be careful what you ask for, she may discover she has no limits! What are you going to do when she starts banging the delivery guy? Or the neighbor? Or the lawn crew?


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Cooper said:


> Be careful what you ask for, she may discover she has no limits! What are you going to do when she starts banging the delivery guy? Or the neighbor? Or the lawn crew?


 Starts? Too late, that's why she's cool with flashing him. Delivery guy probably has gotten more and better than the OP has ever .


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

C'mon, folks. A Dude with one post to his name bragging about his promiscuous wife is here for voyeurism, chain yanking, or marketing. 

Stop feeding the troll.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I get the sense that we just lost another cockold guy....we never seem to get past post 2...i guess there is too much testosterone on this board.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Dave1960 said:


> Ok so *I've been bugging her for years to be more sexy and provocative and got nothing but push back and chastisement*. Suddenly she's ok with it. Allowed the delivery guy to see her in an open robe, briefly. Now willing to consider other exhibitionist type things, after years of saying no way . This is a shy and modest women who is the sweetest and harmless person I know.
> Wondering if getting older has made her more willing to experiment.
> Just wondering what the limit is of what she'll try?


I really find it disheartening when one spouse will try to change the other. Before marriage you are suppose to know who each other is. If your spouse changes on you or you both change over time, fine, you can renegotiate the relationship boundaries, but just pushing your spouse for years to get them to change is kind of a pointless effort.

I worked hard to change myself so that I show my wife that dramatic change was possible and be a role model in encouraging her to change herself. But she got to choose the direction of that change.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Cletus said:


> C'mon, folks. A Dude with one post to his name bragging about his promiscuous wife is here for voyeurism, chain yanking, or marketing.
> 
> Stop feeding the troll.


 And during spring break, no less.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

The limit does not exist, Dave.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Limit assumes an end point.

There is always a limit. 
Even in Hollywood.
Even in Bollywood.

When the actress or the producer says enough.
When the audience gets up and leaves.

When trees lose their leaves.
When a cold spell, winter sets in.

When the winter of her life arrives.
Her gray beard grows wild.



TRQ-


----------

